# Biete Field PG M2 Komplettpaket



## Meier1972 (17 März 2010)

Biete oben genanntes Programiergerät an. Es ist ein umfangreiches Softwarepaket dabei (Step 7 prof., Step 5,Win-CC flexible, Micro-win, Authorisierungsdiskette für die Software)
Verbindungskabel,S5 Programmieradapter für Field-PG.
Es ist ein Core 2 duo Prozessor mit 2.0 Ghz und 80 Gb Festplatte
Der Rechner ist von 10.2007 und ist absolut neuwertig.
Keine Kratzer oder Beschädigungen.
Ware stammt aus einer Insolvenz.
Bilder gern auf Anfrage
Bitte um ehrliche Preisvorschläge da ich nicht der Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet bin.
MFG


----------



## holgermaik (17 März 2010)

Hallo
Haben uns in 08/2009 ein Gerät mit vergleichbarer Software gekauft.
Hat nach Rabatt ca. 4500€ gekostet. Damit du mal eine Richtung hast.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Meier1972 (17 März 2010)

Hallo Holger
Vielen Dank für Deine Info.
Denke mal das 2800€ dann angemessen sind. Oder?
Wer möchte kann sofort zuschlagen.
MfG J.Meier


----------



## Meier1972 (25 März 2010)

Das Programmiergerät ist verkauft.
MfG


----------

